# Password Problem with Belkin MIMO Wireless Router



## sgould (Feb 16, 2008)

Spent the day at my brother-in-laws.  He has a Belkin MIMO Wireless Router which he uses with an ethernet wired connection from his desktop and wireless from a laptop.  The wireless connection is set up with a WPA password.

I took my new MacBook running 10.5.2. Airport automatically offered the router name, but I couldn't connect.  The connection timed out or would not recognise the password.  We reset the router but still could not connect.  

I then tried to connect to the router with the ethernet cable but, again, that failed as well. Set up for DHCP etc. no password...

Is there a problem connecting Belkin to Mac?  I thought that my B-in-L might have given the wrong password, but when I tried the wireless connection from my Palm TX the SSID and password worked with no problem.

At home now and the MacBook is working with the Airport Extreme as it always has.

This has got me really stumped.....


----------

